# J0696 - Rocephin Billing (2 bottles)



## Kisalyn (Jan 15, 2014)

Throwing this out to see how others would bill this case...

612 mg was injected of rocephin (ceftriaxone sodium). I have a single dose bottle of 500 mg and a single dose bottle of 250 mg. Normally, I see 1 gram injected, but I guess they cut back due to patient being 16 months.

I would have to report J0696 on two lines so the NDC#s match and the units are right. Do I need a modifier on J0696? Has anyone sent through two of the same J-code OK?

Payer is Anthem.


----------

